# native watercraft mariner 10?



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

we saw this yak at a shop in FWB today and the wife agrees this is the one she likes. wondering if anyone has one she can test drive before we commit?


----------



## Seatmech86 (Mar 8, 2011)

If its not to far of a drive stop over at Pensacola Kayak and Sail and they have demos. I have the Ultimate 14.5 and I love it.Not really made for open water (not self bailing) but, the Mariner is.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

+1 Go see Bahen at Pensacola Kayak & Sail in Pensacola. They have the Mariners available for demo, plus 3 or 4 other brands and dozens of kayaks to check out.


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

We do have the Mariner for Demo, and as of today we have one in stock in the Camo color.. We only carry the 12.5 cause the 10ft is just to small... Amazing boat.. Open 9-5 everyday but Sunday...Closed..


----------

